# What Is Your "sweet Spot" In Your Adv Setup



## BhavZ (2/3/14)

Thanks @johanct for this idea.

So guys and gals, it would be interesting to see what your sweet spot is with respect to ohms in your ADV setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/3/14)

Nice one @BhavZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

I don't have a sweet spot yet, since I have not had enough opportunity to change the resistance.

On my Tanks (Protanks mainly) with standard coils, they are either 1.8 ohm or 2.2 ohm, but measuring them, they vary quite widely from about 2 ohm to 2.4 ohm. I think I prefer the lower resistance - leads to a more pleasurable vape on VV batteries (Spinner and iTaste VV)

On my Dripper set up (IGO-L with SVD) - I have had 3 coils so far. First one was 1.6 ohm, then 1.7ohm and now 1.4 ohm. Still undecided as to what the best one is, LOL

As result, I have not voted in the vote poll above.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/3/14)

That depends so much on the juice and the device being used.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (2/3/14)

Im not sure either, But lately I am enjoying dual coils, which usually land up sub-ohms..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

Hey @Gizmo - what happened to the stats below the avatar?


----------



## Riaz (2/3/14)

I'm running 1.8 on the russian now, but will be venturing later when I get my nemesis to 1ohm. Only got svd now so can't go too low.


----------



## The Golf (2/3/14)

So for me im enjoying .9 ohms on my Reo, on my Russian its like 1.1/1.2 around there. But it depends on the juice.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA (2/3/14)

Yeah this scale is wide. Tobacco juices just under 1 ohm. Desert juices a bit lower, and fruity juices a bit higher.
Then as for devices, in ithaka I go around 0.4 - 0.5 ohm. Don't know why, it just works like that. Drippers I tend to keep around 0.8 - 1 ohm, and rocket (kayfun) around 1.2(ish)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

